# Sticky  Please only request critique of yourself or your horses!



## kristy

I thought members could post pictures of other horses, just not other people?


----------



## ox-tuff_rider-xo

What if someone asks me to post a picture of them to have critiqued?


----------



## brittx6x6

my friend wants me to post a video of them to be critiqued can i do that??


----------



## horsejumper

I think what she means is dont post photos of people to have them critiqued without there consent. Like some random photo off of google. jUst make sure you mention that you have there consent. At least i hope thats what she means.....


----------



## hotreddun

If we can't have potential purchases critiqued here...is there another section of the forum where we can? This forum is an invaluable source of information that I really want to be able to use before I buy my new horse?


----------



## morganshow11

yeah, what if there is a horse that you might get and you want to get him/her critiqued?


----------



## heartscontent

If your buying a horse and the buyer has a video on their website or on the sale site(a link to it whatever) then you could probably use it. If it was privately mailed to you then you may not be able to. Same with photos. If the photo is on their ad you could probably use it since it's out there for the public to see.


----------



## Spyder

heartscontent said:


> If your buying a horse and the buyer has a video on their website or on the sale site(a link to it whatever) then you could probably use it. If it was privately mailed to you then you may not be able to. Same with photos. If the photo is on their ad you could probably use it since it's out there for the public to see.


 
Any photos or videos on any public website can be linked to but CANNOT be taken and posted elsewhere to used for critique or any other use without the owners permission.


----------



## shmurmer4

Spyder, you're saying we can use only [ url], and not 's, right?

Both are linking, I'm just trying top get the specifics


----------



## Spyder

shmurmer4 said:


> Spyder, you're saying we can use only [ url], and not 's, right?
> 
> Both are linking, I'm just trying top get the specifics[/quote]
> 
> Yes I am.
> 
> If there are credits applied to the photographer the only the URL will allow them to show so they get the credit they are entitled to.


----------



## 22ponygirl527

brittx6x6 said:


> my friend wants me to post a video of them to be critiqued can i do that??


Yeah, I'd like to know too.....


----------



## 22ponygirl527

what do you need to do to have a critique of your riding done?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

22ponygirl527 said:


> Yeah, I'd like to know too.....


Have your friend join the forum and they can post their own thread asking for a critique.




> what do you need to do to have a critique of your riding done? ​





Go to the section called 'horse and riding critique' and post a thread.



​


----------



## jessloverusty

hi i am new ! and a joined this coz a couldent find any one who could answer my queston !!! what is the smmalest horse that can be ridden safely ? xx


----------



## justinebee

jessloverusty said:


> hi i am new ! and a joined this coz a couldent find any one who could answer my queston !!! what is the smmalest horse that can be ridden safely ? xx


you should probably go to a different section of the forum for this question. and it would get answered more quickly if you made a separate thread for it. this section is for horse & riding critique


----------

